# New Aquisition Seiko Map Meter 7S36-02Ko Aug 1996



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

A pic of my newest aquisition. Usually go for the usual Seiko divers, 7002, 7548, 6309, but this '5' caught my eye and I went for it.

dated to Aug 1996

What a solid bit of kit large and heavy to boot.

Black Seiko bracelet too, off watch for a clean at the mo.

Watch off to Steve at RT for a full clean and service.

Has anyone any idea on the actual model number (SK? or similar), I've searched but there seems to be conflicting model numbers and newer versions.

Cheers Rich


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, found out this is a SKZ231.

Its currently away at Rytetime for a service.

Cheers Rich


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

How come the model number on the dial is 7S36-03H2, and the case back says 7S36-02K0?

Franken, or an I being daft?

Sorry, nice watch by the way!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

kevkojak said:


> How come the model number on the dial is 7S36-03H2, and the case back says 7S36-02K0?
> 
> Franken, or an I being daft?
> 
> Sorry, nice watch by the way!


This is normal - the number on the dial will be the part number for the dial, while the number on the caseback is the case number - I think that's the way it works anyway 

I'm not sure what I think of the watch to be honest, I quite like the dial but I can't get excited by the map meter function - it's like having a compass bezel ..... why? :huh:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I downloaded a manual for this recently to see how it was used ... now where is that? Truly a neat sort of specific use watch. Nice find.


----------

